
Apple begins to sell power - paynebry
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-08-04/apple-can-now-sell-power-as-tech-giants-boost-energy-investments
======
andrewclunn
Sure you will be able to buy your power from Apple, but you'll need to get a
new adapter for each device that uses it.

